# Abandoned catamaran Be Good Too found



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

The barnacle-covered wreck of a catamaran abandoned during a rescue off the US east coast three years ago has been found on a Hebridean beach.

Boat wrecked off US in 2014 found on Scottish island - BBC News


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Northeast of Scotland;


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

And you can read the story of what happened here; Abandoning Be Good Too - Sail Magazine


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

And this is the story about finding the wreck; BE GOOD TOO RETURNS: My Favorite Abandoned Catamaran Appears On a Beach in Scotland - Sailfeed



>


- credit; article Posted by Charles Doane


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Another winter sailing story from North Atantic :/


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, there went my morning- I just read all the back story, follow ups and rebuttal by the involved parties. In short, the rudders failed, the builder is smug and because the hulls were filled with foam core, the thing floated for three years and washed up in Scotland. Really, the only thing that makes this story somewhat controversial is that they all had to be airlifted by the USCG when they really didn't. Conclusion- we do what the USCG says.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

rbrasi said:


> ...Conclusion- we do what the USCG says.


And the conclusion to be drawn from the picture is that catamarans are most stable when inverted.


----------



## Dave Munro (Oct 31, 2016)

rbrasi said:


> Well, there went my morning- I just read all the back story, follow ups and rebuttal by the involved parties. In short, the rudders failed, the builder is smug and because the hulls were filled with foam core, the thing floated for three years and washed up in Scotland. Really, the only thing that makes this story somewhat controversial is that they all had to be airlifted by the USCG when they really didn't. Conclusion- we do what the USCG says.


So technically, one could salvage the boat at the time when it was adrift?
Whats the technical term for this? And it would be legal? :devil


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Dave Munro said:


> So technically, one could salvage the boat at the time when it was adrift?
> Whats the technical term for this? And it would be legal? :devil


Yes you can salvage it, the technical term is 'salvage.' And it is very legal, encouraged in fact.

Basically the salvager gets a percentage of the value of the boat that is successful brought back to port. So if you had found the abandoned Gunboat 55 while she was still in good shape 20-30% of its then current value would have been reasonable. If you found this thing a week ago it probably wouldn't have paid for the fuel to tow it in.

The factors that determine the percentage are complicated and open to interpretation, but reasonably somewhere between 20 and 40% of the value boat is normal.

Note you do not get the boat itself, just a maritime lein against the hull that I said due immediately. In the US this means you can run down to the federal court house and have the US Marshals take possession of the vessel until the lein is paid.


----------

